# Warmest 100W-150W Outdoor LED Flood Light?



## nathanbay (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a food business and I want to replace my 500W halogens with LED. I have bought a couple 'warm' LED's on ebay but I am having a hard time finding a LED that has the same warm tones on my pictures and graphics as a halogen. Are there some LEDs out there that can match the color of a halogen? Could someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## gofastman (May 2, 2015)

nathanbay said:


> I have a food business and I want to replace my 500W halogens with LED. I have bought a couple 'warm' LED's on ebay but I am having a hard time finding a LED that has the same warm tones on my pictures and graphics as a halogen. Are there some LEDs out there that can match the color of a halogen? Could someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nathan



Halogen lamps have a warm color temp, around 3000k but more importantly they have a very high color rendering index (CRI) 
as far as I know there aren't any high CRI, high output food lamps available.
you can check out the Cree TW and GE Reveal bulbs for high CRI, but they won't be anywhere near as bright as a 500w halogen.

what you need is a array with these, it will probably be a custom made thing however


----------



## FRITZHID (May 6, 2015)

Gofast is correct. Unfortunately, the companies that make the majority of outdoor LED lighting have yet to realise that ppl like good color rendition and warm light outdoors.
This results in some ppl buying a LED fixture and replacing the LEDs with some that better suit their needs. I had one out my back office door that I pulled the stock emitters from and installed 8 XML2 90cri warm whites. Around the 10klm mark and excellent color.


----------

